# Fire to attract deer



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I don't doubt that anybody has seen/shot deer at various times while smoking, smelling like a campfire, or even while sitting next to a fire. I think these are instances where you would have seen deer no matter what the circumstances may have been. At best the deer was trying to determine exactly where and what it was smelling so as to avoid it.

IMHO wild creatures will instinctively avoid fire to a large extent, I have never heard anectdotes about animals running towards a forest fire.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I knew and old timer as well that used to swear by it.

On another note, I have seen more deer this year than the last several years combined. Usually 12-20 for about a 2 to 21/2 hour morning sit. Hunting next to a bedding area of aboust 20 acres of autumn olive. At times I could see deer literally 50-60 feet away & downwind just mosying around. Sometimes I would light up a smoke & I could still watch them with no apparent changes in there behavior.

Wally


----------

